# Anyone know horse dealers Nick Saville / Caroline Richardson



## vanrim (13 September 2015)

I have seen a nice horse with them in North Wales but they seem to be new to the area and I can't find anyone who knows them or knows of them. They used to run Panama Sport Horses in Gisburn but had some financial difficulties I think. I am really just trying to find out if they are legitimate and ok to deal with.


----------



## Annie B. (14 September 2015)

I went to view a horse at Panama sports horses, they recommended two vets in the area so had horse vetted prior to purchase. Horse failed vetting and I had to tell Nick Saville I would not be purchasing and he went completely mental shouting and swearing all red faced throwing his arms about. I left hastily but heard numerous other tales when I told mine, the financial difficulties were fraud and tax evasion it was in our local paper. Proceed with caution!


----------



## quirky (15 September 2015)

I bought a voucher to use their gallops off eBay. When it arrived, it had a 2 week time limit on it, it wasn't advertised as such. I left feedback to this effect.
He was so rude and obnoxious I never used the gallops.
He might know his horses, I really don't know, but his demeanour is anything but pleasant.


----------



## Janovich (15 September 2015)

Oh so that's where they've moved to is it!! Wondered where they'd disappeared to.

Echo the first post...watch your back and go into it all with your eyes wide open and yes,...proceed very very carefully.  Never took to the man and yes,.. I've met him over the years when I used to frequent certain BSJA establishments.  My gut instinct told me to steer clear.

I remember going to an 'open day' at Panama Sport Horses' with a few horsey pals some years ago and we were absolutely taken aback at the state of the place.  I won't go into too much detail, but boy did it need a good disinfecting down, the stables were just about standing up and the horses beds were awful.  I do remember the man himself showcasing this wonderful 'horse spa' and the horse he used to demonstrate it with was, on closer inspection as we found out... covered in lice, poor sod.  That was it, we gave everything we saw a wide berth that day and to be honest, we were glad to get back in the car. 

Remember him being in the local paper a while ago as some 'big mafia' type guy had  come down from Scotland to knock his block off, or something like that....all sounded very very dodgy... 

Take care.......


----------



## BORODIN (2 October 2015)

think the big mafia guy may be the reason they moved.... 
didn't know that's where they were - I think big mafia guys mates may now go in search of him


----------



## ChestnutHunter (12 October 2015)

Went for a job interview there once - never returned!!!


----------



## TopTotty (9 January 2016)

Janovich said:



			Oh so that's where they've moved to is it!! Wondered where they'd disappeared to.

Echo the first post...watch your back and go into it all with your eyes wide open and yes,...proceed very very carefully.  Never took to the man and yes,.. I've met him over the years when I used to frequent certain BSJA establishments.  My gut instinct told me to steer clear.

I remember going to an 'open day' at Panama Sport Horses' with a few horsey pals some years ago and we were absolutely taken aback at the state of the place.  I won't go into too much detail, but boy did it need a good disinfecting down, the stables were just about standing up and the horses beds were awful.  I do remember the man himself showcasing this wonderful 'horse spa' and the horse he used to demonstrate it with was, on closer inspection as we found out... covered in lice, poor sod.  That was it, we gave everything we saw a wide berth that day and to be honest, we were glad to get back in the car. 

Remember him being in the local paper a while ago as some 'big mafia' type guy had  come down from Scotland to knock his block off, or something like that....all sounded very very dodgy... 

Take care.......
		
Click to expand...

Didn't someone set it on fire??? I'm sure it burnt down!


----------



## Horses!1990 (15 October 2017)

Does anyone have anymore information since 2015?


----------



## Carrots&Mints (20 October 2017)

Nick can be found on Facebook, he regularly posts with links to Carol Richardson. Panama sports horses in Gisburn is no more, the guy who owns the land has flattened it, which is a big shame for us locals. As far as I am aware they are hit and miss, they can either be great, or not. Approach with caution.


----------

